# IVF/ICSI waiting lists at RFC, Belfast



## Steph63

Hi ladies, I was having my CD12 scan a few days ago and noticed a chart on the wall setting out the private & NHS waiting list times at the RFC, which I thought might be useful to post here for any other NI girlies....

NHS WAITING LIST

Eastern Health Board: IVF 10-13 months ICSI 10-13 months
Northern Health Board: IVF 12-15 months ICSI 10-13 months
Southern Health Board: IVF 19-21 months ICSI 19-22 months
Western Health Board: IVF 4-7 months ICSI 11-14 months

PRIVATE WAITING LIST

Dr Boyle: IVF 24-25 months ICSI 16-17months
Dr McFaul: IVF 14-15 months ICSI 14-15 months
Dr Traub: IVF 16-17 months ICSI 20-21 months
Dr McManus: IVF 10-11 months ICSI 9-10 months
Prof. McClure: IVF 15-16 months ICSI 9-10 months

Hope someone finds this helpful!

Steph x


----------



## Mrs R

Thanx Steph, never noticed this. Hope I don't have to go down the IVF route with a waiting list like that!


----------



## Steph63

Well after I posted this I read on another site that it might all become irrelevant next month, something to do with the trusts merging and creating one combined waiting list, but I'm not sure how true that is, or what effect it will have on the waiting lists. 

Mrs R, do you mind me asking what stage of treatment you are at? I'm quite new and trying to catch up with where everyone is at!

Btw, where abouts in NI are you?

Steph x


----------



## maz

Hi Steph 

Thanks for that info. I have emailed the RFC to find out how much longer we'll have to wait, but so far the feckers haven't got back to me. I did get a letter a few weeks ago, to say that due to staff shortages, and extra funding from the NI Assembly, the self-funded waiting list has come to a standstill and they are concentrating on the NHS slots. My acupuncturist told me last week that they have the nurses, they have the specialists, but they don't have enough embryologists - hmmm - kind of an important link in the chain don't you think??? I'm going to try and sit down this weekend and write a letter to my MP - don't think it'll do much good, but it'll make me feel better.

I hate the Royal, and just hope that I don't have to worry about going there. It's so impersonal, and it's ridiculous that you have to walk through the maternity waiting room to get to the infertility centre... Talk about kicking you when you're down...

Did you have your preliminary tests done at the Royal or did you go to Dundonald? I live in East Antrim, but decided to go to Dundonald for tests, as it's a much nicer hospital than Antrim or the Royal - it's also where i hope to go for delivery (fingers crossed, at the end of this year). 

I see from your sig that you're on tamoxifen - isn't that the cancer drug?


----------



## Steph63

Hi Maz, I know what you mean about the Royal, I hate it too! I wrote to my consultant in Nov with a few queries cos there is more chance of a direct line to God than talking to him on the phone, but am still awaiting a reply....

It is fecking annoying having to walk into the maternity hospital, I feel like everyone is looking at me like 'she hasn't got a bump, what the hell is she doing here'. And it makes me so mad having to walk through all the girls smoking outside with their big bumps :growlmad:

My treatment so far has been a bit odd! My GP referred us there and we had our first apt with the FS in Sept, he ordered a load of blood tests for me which I had done at my GPs and a more in depth SA for DF, but I was then told it would be 9 months before we could see him again! So I spoke to GP who gave me clomid and arranged for me to go for monitoring scans at RFU. Registrar at RFU changed me onto tamoxifen my womb lining was too thin on clomid. You're right Maz, Tamoxifen is usually used to treat breast cancer, but it is also starting to be used as a fertility drug, basically the same as clomid except it helps thicken the womb lining too. It's worked for me in that i have ovulated both months, last month was a :bfn: so just waiting to see this month.

But most of the Dr's at the RFU are so horrible, it first month i went for my scan, the dr made me :cry: going on about how "bloody ridiculous" it was that my GP had prescribed my clomid, but she did it with the authorisation of the RFU!

Anyway, rant over, that post was alot longer than intended!

What are the staff like at origin? how's the injecting going so far?

:hug:

Steph x


----------



## maz

The Royal really sucks ... I saw Dr McSmellyOne - god he stunk - talk about BO - yuck!! If you saw the same consultant as me - small weedy character, he took me off clomid after I'd been on it two months - I ovulate myself so shouldn't have been on it anyway, but he is a bit of a gobshite!!

The staff in Origin are fantastic - nothing is ever too much hassle. They are really nice, understanding, and easy to get hold of. They have an emergency out of hours mobile number that is answered by one of the nursing staff for when you're going through treatment. And get this, they have tea and coffee in the waiting room - which is great at any time other than when you're going for egg collection and aren't allowed to eat or drink anything...

Origin is about £1000 more per cycle than the self-funded cycles at the Royal - and my honest opinion is that it is money well spent ...


----------



## Steph63

maz said:


> The Royal really sucks ... I saw Dr McSmellyOne - god he stunk - talk about BO - yuck!! If you saw the same consultant as me - small weedy character

:rofl::rofl::rofl: sounds like you are describing my consultant to a t!! I really don't understand why these people choose the roles they are in when they lack even the most basic of inter-personal skills!

Have you seen the most recent HFEA report on the RFU? Quite damning, doesn't exactly inspire you with confidence, but then again I can't say I was surprised. Although I should say, the Registrar I see every month is excellent, very helpful and friendly, and also quite sexy (god, is it really wrong to have a crush on you FS?!? :blush:)

Origin would be so handy for us if we get to the stage of IVF, we are literally just off the Belmont Rd, but I think that would be a good while in the future, I have a good bit of weight to loose and some saving to do!

How's your down-regging going? (if that's even what it's called, hard to remember all the right lingo sometimes!)

Steph x


----------



## maz

Down regging going well so far. Can't believe I've been doing it for two weeks now - how time flies when doing IVF - except the TWW of course - which drags even more after IVF. Origin is definitely the way to go in NI. If we're unsuccessful this time, I've told DH I'd rather not go to the Royal, so fingers crossed, we can scrounge the money from somewhere. DH has already down graded his car to pay for this cycle - I can't do the same cos mine's a company car - not sur the lease agency would appreciate me running off with the proceeds of their assets!!

I haven't read the HFEA for the Royal - must go have a look later. It's Friday, so it's homemade :pizza: night, so after I've done that and got DH to load the dishwasher, I'll have a nosey for it. Is it just on the HFEA website?

I think you mentioned earlier that you have approx a 9 month wait for your review appointment - is that right or am I thinking of someone else? If I am right, and you want to speed things up a bit, I can give you a telephone number to pay for your review privately. It will get you 8 - 9 months higher up the list anyway...


----------



## Steph63

maz said:


> I haven't read the HFEA for the Royal - must go have a look later. It's Friday, so it's homemade :pizza: night, so after I've done that and got DH to load the dishwasher, I'll have a nosey for it. Is it just on the HFEA website?
> 
> I think you mentioned earlier that you have approx a 9 month wait for your review appointment - is that right or am I thinking of someone else? If I am right, and you want to speed things up a bit, I can give you a telephone number to pay for your review privately. It will get you 8 - 9 months higher up the list anyway...

Yeah the report is on the HFEA website, think you search for a clinic, then it gives you the option to open it. Can't really remember how I stumbled across it, if you have any probs finding it let me know & I can email it to you.

You are right about the wait time for the review apt, but I'm going to wait & finish the course of tamoxifen before I make a private apt. I have the number somewhere, but thanks. Am I right in thinking its about £180 and its at the Ulster Independent Clinic?

Hope you're enjoying your weekend!

Steph


----------



## maz

My review was done at a clinic on the corner of Cranmore Park and Lisburn Road. It was £120 - but that was back in June 2008. I think Mrs R went to hers somewhere in the Stranmillis area - not sure where though.

I had a nosey on the HFEA website yesterday but couldn't really find any reports. I did come across the success rate info (which I'd seen before) but it's well out of date - surely to goodness they could have their 2007 figures there now. It's not like their are some pregnancies that are still ongoing from 2007 treatments ... 

Weekend not going too bad - except for my lovely DH deciding to share his sore throat and cold with me - git!!! Went to Chili's for tea last night with a couple that are waiting for NHS IVF - I don't think they've had their review appointment yet. They don't know we are going through our 2nd IVF cycle - I haven't told them anything. So it's quite funny listening to her waffling on about how everything works (or so she thinks). Oh what a shock she is in for ...!!! I think when we announce our pregnancy, I'll tell her it was through IVF - heehee - or maybe that's just a bit mean.


----------



## Steph63

I think each of the consultants have their own private consulting rooms & prices, just typical mines more expensive.....


Here's the link to the HFEA report:-

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/hfea/hs.xsl/825.html#The_Regional_Fertility_Centre_Belfast_0077

Hope you are feeling better, must run, should really be getting ready for work! 

Steph


----------



## Mrs R

hi girls, acidentally posted twice so Im just changing this so as I don't look like like a donkey :rofl:


----------



## Mrs R

Hi Steph, sorry for only getting back to u. I'm so unorganised lol

BTW, who's the sexy consultant?? I've only seen really old men! (Both looking up my ho-ha I mite add so probably best if I don't see the sexy one lol)

I'm also very not impressed having to walk past the pregnant smoking women on the way into the RFC. How insensitive! I always dread that bit 

I have also been made cry my eyes out by a consultant who didn't bother to explain anything to me the last time I went for a scan. For doctors they're not so good with the bedside manner

My journey is a little different to yours..... after practically begging my GP to refer me to a specialist due to only having AF once every 4- 5months, I was finally referred last July.

I got an appointment for November on RFC where they did a load of blood tests and sent me on my merry way. At first I was told my review app. would be 6 weeks later. After 6 weeks and no further appointments, I rang RFC only to be told the waiting list for a review app. was actually 6 months!!

I thought I had heard her wrong so phoned back a few days later only to be told that the waiting list was now 7-8 months. And now ur being told it 9 months!! How ridiculous - u could grow a whole frigging baby by then!

So I wasn't going to wait 8 months anyway, and with Maz's help I was able to get in touch with my consultant and book a private review at the Ulster Independant Clinic in January. At this I was diagnosed with PCOS (like I didn't already guess that 10 years ago!!) It cost me £190 but £60 of that was for an ultrasound.

My consultant asked my GP to provide clomid. I was scanned on CD10 last month and clomid hadn't worked. So Im now on 100mg for the second cycle and going to be scanned on Sunday morning (CD12). Have booked for Sunday so as I can take DH with me so as they don't just brush me off as I try to get re-dressed with some degree of dignity. I find it so hard to remember to ask questions when I don't have any trousers on lol

Phew, that was a bit waffley but I think its important us N.I girls stick together as the NHS service for us is abismal! I like ganging up on them.
If I could afford to go private for everything I would, but I would need to win the lotto first!!

P.S Im from South Down


----------



## maz

I like the idea of us NI girlies sticking together... Safety in numbers and all that. I'm considering writing a letter to my MP if I don't get my :bfp: after this treatment cycle. I'm not going to stress myself over it at the moment, but if we have no luck this time, then I'll get on to my MP about the fact that our beloved NHS is sooooo shite that we have to spend money on private treatments...


----------



## Mrs R

I can't understand why the differents boards have such variation in waiting lists for IVF / ICSI. The difference on the Western and Southern borad is crazy!


----------



## maz

I know - it's crazy. It's probably got something to do with population and social care for after birth or something. I hope when it goes to one massive supertrust it doesn't make the waiting list even worse... A bit like when the Euro came in down south and the shops hiked all the prices up!!! If we had a choice of more than one hospital that would also be a help. Think I'll put that in my letter too - if I need to write it....


----------



## Mrs R

Aww I so hope u don't have to write a letter to ur MP because you'll be too wrapped up in ur BFP to care!

I'm trying very hard not to get too down today as I've been feeling very hormonal since taking my last clomid tabs yesterday. Can definately feel the difference this time. Old lady sweats, can't sleep, bloated, huffy.........the list goes on!! 

Stupid NHS


----------



## maz

I agree ... stoopid NHS.

Those lady sweats are something else aren't they???


----------



## Mrs R

Oh yeah, bring on the lady sweats! I was in work last nite and it was about -4 degrees and I was sweating like a pig.

So does this super-duper Trust mean an emalgamation of all the health boards? Surely that would only make waiting lists longer...... just what we need!


----------



## maz

I think the idea with the supertrust is to give patients a choice of which hospital to go to for treatment - but seeing as there is only one hospital in NI that has NHS funding for IVF, we don't really have any choice of where to go for treatment... I would imagine that the waiting times will get longer for the areas which currently have shorter waiting times and shorter for those with longer waiting times. Hopefully, none of us will have to worry about the NHS waiting lists...


----------



## Steph63

Hello ladies, sorry it has taken me so long to reply, have been working loads of overtime, plus trying to plan a surprise party for my sis-in-law, plus preparing for visitors this weekend - at least it has helped the 2ww go quite quickly and I am now 1 day late!! Have POAS yet though, am not prepared for a :bfn: and don't want to spend the weekend in tears when we have people staying! AAAHHH!

Love the idea of us NI girlies sticking together, we definitely have an extra hurdle in that we have only 1 NHS hospital here offering fertility services & it sucks! 

Mrs R, the sexy doc is Dr Agabje and yes he is usually looking at my ho-ha too, so it is quite :blush: :blush: :blush: Are you having your scan at the RFU? I didn't realise they did scans on a Sunday.....

The side-effects of Clomid were horrendous, I really sympathise, there are not quite so bad on the tamoxifen, still hot sweats, sickness & mood-swings, but I really don't think they are as severe. Hope the scan goes well, got my FX for you.

Maz, how's the cold? Hope you are feeling better :hug: 

Not long to go now before you start stimming, how are you feeling about it all? 

Steph x


----------



## Mrs R

Hey steph,

Haven't actually heard of that doc- will be keeping my ears open for his name to get a good perv though!! :haha:

Yeah my scan is Sunday in the RFC. I just asked them on the off chance if they did weekend scans as I'm starting my new job on the Monday and that would be very bad timing. Don't think telling my new boss that I would be late on my first day coz I was having a fertility scan would go down the best :muaha:

So Sunday it is. Bit weird but hopefully there'll be fewer people about. Suppose women's cycles don't stop just coz its the weekend :dohh:

I see IVF cycle is well under way Maz, u must be getting exciting / pooping ur pants with nerves lol


----------



## Steph63

I did ask before about weekend scans, but they told me no, so it must be a new thing....Glad it went well, have everything crossed that this is your month. I'm back on the 26th for my scan, now on my third month of Tamoxifen and really starting to lose my PMA.....

How did your first day at work go? I'm off today, thankfully, was at the Lionel Richie concert last night and can hardly talk from all the singing & sqealing :rofl:

Steph x


----------



## Mrs R

Hi Steph

Don't start new job til 2moro now due to Paddy's Day Bank Holiday Day. Didn't make sense to go in for a day, then have a day off.

So as u know my scan went really well. The Royal was empty, nobody in the waiting room, was taken straight away and seen my own consultant. No complaints this time!

It gets hard to keep up with the PMA after so long. I think if clomid doesn't work for me this month, I will have very little PMA next month. It comes and goes alot with me


----------



## darcys

Hi there I couldnt wait to tell you all from N.I my experience.
I am new to this forum and this is my first post, Anyhow I have been TTC for 22 months now, I went to have my regular smear test done in August last year and told my dr I was having trouble conceiving.
She told me she would refer me- etc ,
Anyway, that was was August, I then receive letter from a Place called The Belfast Clinic, my date was end of jan, went and had small scan etc, done. On first consultation also had bloods all taken, husband had sa done the NEXT day!!. All extremely quick I thought.

Results from my day 21 were taken at own dr, and I was asked to attend next appointment on 22 March at Belfast Cl.

I hear you all say that was quick etc, etc. Whats the prob.
However there is more, i then received call on 18th feb they wanted to see me sooner, I arranged the date the following week and on the wed evening i went up and met the dr. 
He said all results were fine , i had no prob ovulation and husband was in great shape!!
This is were i think you will find it strange, He asked me to come in the following DAY for a laproscopy. 
I nearly fainted, I couldnt understand how this could be done so quick on the NHS. He even had the nerve to say to me that he would discuss with me after the laproscopy IVF . Just like that. No other options were discussed!!
Well Me being me thought this was how it was all done, However as I drove hom that night I just knew this all was too quick,

I know some of you will wish this was as quick for you.
But i was not happy with this, i really thought I was just being used as a pay packet for these doctors,
I know that this private clinic is taking NHS patients due to their increase work load, but i thought i was just being used as a guinea pig. More patients more money, more operations.

Well I rang the next morning after a sleepless night and said I had changed my mind about the laproscopy, i felt it was too soon, 

Then the Surgeron rang the following morning, Can you believe this, Has anyone ever heard of a surgeon ringing you 
He said to me if I wanted to come in on the following day!!!

Why, when I had rang previously to say that i didnt want to have the laproscopy done, did he decide to ring me.

There are of course other issues i know regarding this surgeron (cant spell this word) , but dont want to mention on this forum if you know what I mean.

So now i am back at square one again ,
Anyway, that is my experience of fertility clinics in n.i:

Love Darcy


.


----------



## maz

Hi Darcy

I've never heard of The Belfast Clinic - whereabouts is that?


----------



## darcys

Hi Maz, 
The Belfast Clinic is the big building at the end of the lisburn road, (811 lisburn road), at the crossroads,with stockmans lane. 
They are seeing 30/40 gyne cases a week, so he told me I had no information about the place before i went. 

I told them i was going to leave it all for a while, so I went back to my own surgery and seen another dr, who has put me on clomid and refered me to Antrim Hospital now. No doubt I will have a long wait!

Darcy


----------



## maz

Thanks for that darcy

I work at the other end of the Lisburn Road, so I'll have a nosey for it today. It might be an avenue I can pursue if my current IVF cycle doesn't have the desired result ...

Can I just ask why your GP put you on clomid if you are ovulating on your own? Also I live in East Antrim, and found that being referred to Dundonald hospital had much quicker waiting times - although there's only so much Dundonald or Antrim can do, and if you've had your initial tests done, they would probably refer you to the RFC at the Royal.

Good luck - hope you get your appointment very soon.

xx


----------



## darcys

Hi Maz,

When I went to my doctor she just said to me that she would try me on clomid as I waited to hear from Antrim Hos.for an appointment. She did also say that when they found out that she had prescribed me clomid they would "probably thrash me". 
I know im ovulating every month, and my result for progestrone came back at 45, which i think is good. But I have done loads of research and sometimes clomid can be prescribed for unexplained fertility, which is what I have.

I know that i will eventually have to have a HSG or lap done,to see what is the problem down there but i did not want it preformed at this particular place.
I am also happy to try IVF if need be.

I start my first clomid cycle next week.

Have you been on clomid, any tips for me?

Darcy


----------



## maz

Hi Darcy

I have unexplained subfertility too, and initially was put on clomid. When I then got to see the FS at the RFC, he told me to stop it straight away, as it would do me no good whatsoever, as I was already ovulating regularly. The way he put it was why put chemicals into your body when you don't need to... It's a personal choice I suppose. If you do decide to take clomid then I'd probably take them at night so that you sleep through the worst of the side effects... oh and only wear white or black tops - avoid coloured ones as you might sweat quite a bit. 

Is your GP going to monitor the results of clomid? The consultant I saw at the Royal said that monitoring has to be done with clomid to ensure that it's not overstimulating your ovaries.

Good luck - I hope you don't have too long to wait to get your appointment, or even your :bfp:


----------



## Steph63

Hi Darcy,

Just wanted to back up what Maz said about the monitoring for Clomid. Like you, my GP prescribed my clomid while I am awaiting my follow-up apt at the RFC, but only because I wasn't ovulating on my own and she checked with the RFC first, who arranged for me to go for CD10 scans each month. I had 3 follies the first month and 5 the second, so monitoring is important. It also picked up other problems I had, if I was you I would definitely check this with my GP.....

As for side effects, I suffered hot flushes, sickness, headaches and moodswings, but as Maz said, taking the tablets at night did lessen the effects.

Good luck!

Steph


----------



## darcys

Hi Maz and Steph,

Thank you both for all your help and info,
I dont know what to do about taking this clomid tablet,now! My Dr isnt exactly monitoring me, all she said was I might as well try it while i wait to hear from Antrim Hosp, she told me to just take 50mg a day, and if i start to have bad abdominal pains, come and see her, If not, She told me to see her in 3 months times anyway, if I have heard nothing from hosp, and not to be increasing the dosage that I am on, without her permission,

I thought I had all the hormonal blood tests done at Belfast Clinic, day 21 LH fSH etc, But never got day 2 bloods done, so she is wanting me to have them done, not sure what this will show, do either of you know what day 2 bloods are used for? 

Love darcy


----------



## maz

Day 2 bloods (or sometimes done on Day 3) are used to measure your estrogen, estradiol, LH, and FSH levels at the start of your cycle. These results are used at the RFC for determining your drug protocol for IVF/ICSI. There may be other things measured with these blood results as well, but I can't remember from when I had mine done. If you go to Origin they will use AMH results instead as it apparently gives a more accurate account of ovarian reserve. The other thing you could ask your GP to do, if not done already, is check your Rubella Immunity. If you aren't Rubella immune you can't have IVF/ICSI until you've had the injection, and then you'll need to wait 3 months after your injection before you can start treatment...

Hope that makes sense. How long is the waiting time for Antrim? If it's too long, and you feel comfortable doing it, get your GP to refer you to Dundonald for tests ...


----------



## jojoD

Hi Girls,
Another newbie from NI. Recently found out my DH and I will need to go down the road of ICSI. Have seen Dr. Traub privately up until now. All tests done, blood and SA, forms all complete and just waiting to reach top of NHS or private waiting list. Does anyone know realistically how long I will have to wait?

Was told I should be seen within a year? Am tempted to try Origin as am sure you all know the wait is hard to cope with


----------



## maz

I have been on the NHS and self funded waiting lists at the RFC since June last year. The NHS waiting time is approx 12-14 months to letter of offer. Once you get your letter it'll be another couple of months before you actually start your cycle. I'm position #14 on the self funded list and was told on Monday that they are currently seeing approx 3 patients a month. You could check what position number you are on the private list if you wanted. But if you want my advice, go to Origin. It works out at approx £800 more per cycle inclusive of medications. I've been theere twice and they are lovely. I would definitely go back. Although obviously I'd rather not have to...


----------



## jojoD

Thanks so much for your reply! :hugs:

Have no idea what to do, since we have only known since April. Was so gald to find this site and you gals last night as you can feel very alone in the situation. Which is obviously not the case. Felt at least we were getting somewhere with appointments but waiting lists have made me feel back at square one

Really hope everything works out for you soon X


----------



## jojoD

Just wondering about price? You had said bout £800 per cycle. I had seen a web price at £3600? Sorry to be a pain


----------



## maz

Sorry jojo, I don't think I made that very clear.

The difference in price between RFC and Origin is around £800. 

Origin for IVF is £3100 plus drugs of approx £700. ICSI is about £500 more. 

RFC for IVF is £2400 plus drugs of approx £550. ICSI is about £300 more.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## jojoD

If only it was £800 in total!! Thanks again, have been going over it in head all night. Have faith in consultant and that worries me about going elsewhere and wondered should I be prepared to wait. Then got a text to say another one of my friends is pregnant and altough I am happy for her it makes waiting seem even harder..

That probably makes me sound like a really bad friend :cry:


----------



## maz

No, you don't sound like a bad friend ... you just want to have a baby. I know that feeling only too well unfortunately. 

The nicest consultant I have had is in Origin. Dr Sami Farrag. He used to work in RFC, and is really really nice. I just wish I could bring him along to the Royal for my NHS cycle as I don't have as much faith in the consultant I saw last at the Royal. But who knows - maybe it will work...


----------



## jojoD

maz said:


> No, you don't sound like a bad friend ... you just want to have a baby. I know that feeling only too well unfortunately.
> 
> The nicest consultant I have had is in Origin. Dr Sami Farrag. He used to work in RFC, and is really really nice. I just wish I could bring him along to the Royal for my NHS cycle as I don't have as much faith in the consultant I saw last at the Royal. But who knows - maybe it will work...

Think I will go ahead and get referral to Origin. Spoke to the embrologist on the phone today and he was lovely. Forgot to ask him do you attend the clinic during pregnancy or is that separate, any ideas? (Prob shouldn't think that far ahead but trying ti be positive) X

Consultant I saw also works in Royal. Hub and I really liked him, fingers crossed that's who you'll get O:)


----------



## maz

It sounds as though you were speaking to Jim. He's okay - not very good at dealing with emotional women though. But the nurses are fantastic with that. I don't think Origin have any pregnancy clinics ... or whatever they're called. Once you get your positive result and have the heartbeat confirmed at 7 weeks, you're then discharged into the care of your GP. 

Good luck with Origin. It is a much nicer environment than the Royal, which is probably why I'm not looking forward to going there. Fingers crossed you only need one go...


----------



## DeDa

Hello

Just found this site and it really nice to be able to talk to people who are going through the same things.
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for over 3 years now and through problems on both sides have now been referred to RVH for IVF.
We have our first appointment in a few weeks time. Can anyone tell us what to expect from the 1st appointment?


----------



## maz

Hi DeDa

Have you been referred to the RFC directly from your GP or have you been to a different hospital for investigations and they're now referring you to the RFC?

The reason I ask is that I had my initial investigations done at Dundonald and then after they did all they could I was referred to the RFC. For us, we were referred to Dundonald in October 2007, had all our investigations done, were then referred to the RVH, and were confirmed as being on the IVF waiting list in June 2008. We're still waiting for our IVF treatment slot but that's the NHS for you.

It will depend very much on what investigations have been / need to be done, for what will happen at your first appointment. Hopefully it will be productive though.

Good luck - oh, and welcome to BnB.


----------



## cara trace

TTC feels like for ever

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello ladies,

Newbie here, just found this site, what a relief to be able to talk about the frustration of not being able to conceive, my story is a bit long winded so I'll try and keep it short, have been trying for 4 years, seen my gp early 06, referred to rfc waiting list got letter july 33 weeks, in mean time went private lisburn rd, got apt oct had bloods done my cycle is between 30 an 44 days, so referred to get ct scan done, apt nhs jan 07 DH to get sem test , ct scan done mar waited no response of results or test, emailed , phoned finally in aug got talking to someone, they had mislead my notes, ct scan showed i needed to get a mri scan done, plus it said my dh had the sem test done when he didnt, any way got results back normal put on clomid 4 6 months in jan 08 usual scans done day 11 -14 had msg scan done mar oh my god painful, results normal great, apt my consultant in may 08 a week before, peroid due so I did a pregnancy test positve, so to be sure I did 1 every day 6 in total all positive cudnt believe it, day before apt bleeding did test negative cons said it happens alot that women dont no they are because they can only be a few days late and dont do test, because i did all the tests i must have been for a very short time. He put me on the waiting list for ivf oct 08both nhs and private as i have unexplained infertility. would lov to here from any of you girls who r on the waiting list. Phoned apr and july told 0ct - dec this year 4 both nhs and private will hold out 4 nhs as cant really afford to go private, i feel as if im holding my breath no one really understands, all my friends have kids and i cant bore them all the time with how i feel.

Thats it for now, sorry it was abit long but glad to get it of my chest.

I introduced myself on the other forum, but wud lov to hear your views as we are all attending clinic's in northern ireland.

LOL Cara Trace


----------



## maz

Hi cara

Welcome to BnB. I was put onto the NHS and self-funded lists for the RFC back in June 08, we got our letter to say we reached the top of the list approx 5 weeks ago. We are due to start with my October period. You will most likely receive your letter around December time. My friend was put onto the waiting lists back in October 08 as well, and she's guessing around December for her to reach the top of the list. Hopefully the remainder of your wait will go in quickly.

xx


----------



## cara trace

Hi Maz,

A big thanks for the welcome, thanks for letting me no about your friend Im hoping it is this year but after reading your posts I dont want to get my hopes up as I no what the RFC is like, Im so so sorry it hasen't yet worked for you, I cant imagine what its been like, I no how I feel and havent even went down that road yet, all I can say is I hope and pray its 3rd time lucky for you. 

Keep me posted on your journey. BEST OF LUCK

LOL CARA TRACE

Bye for now: friends: :flower::flower:


----------



## cara trace

Hi girls,


Haven't be on this site for a while or done many posts just wanted to say a big hello :hi: to everyone. Just noticed maz you are going for ec tomorrow, i wish you the very best of luck, and i hope and [-o&lt; it all goes well for you. I have started to DR since thursday, on sunday lost a bit of blood also very tender breasts, thought it was my peroid coming early, day 24 but very soon if it was, but bleeding has sort of stopped today, dont no if this is normal with taking the nasal spray, would love any advice, im starting gonal f on the 3rd of Dec i have never wished for anything more in my life except to be a mother, im sure all you girls feel the same. Trying to stay positive about it all as it would drive you mad thinking, if it didnt work.

BYE FOR NOW Cara Tace :flower:


----------



## maz

Thanks cara for your wishes for tomorrow. i'm raring to go tbh - i want these eggs out of me as I'm feeling quite uncomfortable today - not sore but definitely uncomfortable. 

i didn't have any early bleeding from down regging but then I was on the injections instead of the nasal spray, so i dont' know if it's normal for what you're taking.

Good luck for 3 december ... i hope all goes really well.


----------



## cara trace

Hi Maz,

A Big congratulations that everything went well :happydance:, hopefully your next thead will be to say you have a :bfp: i will keep everything crossed for you. I start my injections thurs hopefully i can do them myself lots of threads from other girls say, its not that bad once you get the first one done. Take Good Care of yourself. 

Bye for now :wave: Cara Trace

:coffee:


----------



## maz

The injections really aren't that bad. The needle is very fine and you barely feel it. It gets to be a bit of a drag toward the end, but that's more to do with wanting to get on with things than it being sore. Good luck with your injections - I'm sure it will be fine. When's your EC booked for?


----------



## cara trace

Hi Maz 

My EC is booked for the 15th. When i had my apt with the nurse my sister in law came with me and of course the nurse explains the whole procedure of ivf, both of us thought that she said that the embryologists (not sure of spelling) would do icsi instead of ivf if they thought thats what needed to be done, as this is my first free attempt i thought you r only offered ivf, as i know icsi is alot more expensive have you heard of any body getting icsi done first? my sister in laws first attempt at ivf failed so they did icsi the second time and it worked, it is suppose to be more successful. Had to phone nurse today if i had no peroid as she said the schudule they gave me could change, but it came yesterday, cant wait till next tuesday to see the first scan to see that the spray and injections are doing what there suppose to. have to be there at 8.00 have early start to beat the traffic. God the next 2 weeks for you must be very nerve wrecking but exciting too, as always i wish you the very best of luck that everything is going to be fine and that a little :yellow: is on its way. take care


Cara trace :flower:


----------



## xJRx

Hi im new on this site. just a quick question regarding previous posts. iv been to rfc for intial app in oct 09 hubbi has sa next wk. i see tht some of you went private to get results how did you do this? i really dont want to have to wait months to just get flipping results. any help would be appreciated 

Thanks
Jr


----------



## darcys

Hi JR, welcome, 
I thankfully didnt need to go private for treatment, had just been placed on ivf waiting list at royal and got pregnant.
I did however have alot of tests and things done at The belfast Clinic, through nhs, under Prof McClure and D Hunter.
Im not sure but i think you can try it for private treatment, it is on the lisburn road, and also Origins in Belfast , google them and see if this helps you, im sure some of the other girls will give you better advice, everyone is very helpful here, and it wont be long until you have your answer
Hope this helps you a little bit, 
take care, xx
Darcy


----------



## joleen22

Hi im new to this site

I am going to start IVF soon at the royal in belfast its my first app. 
thanks 
Joleen:hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello, just wanted to see if this thread is still active. 
Desperately need advise and support from NI girls regarding IVF. 

xxx


----------



## TessaT

Hi I am new to this site and also wondering if this thread is still active? I have been ttc for 2 years now and on the (very long) waiting list for the RFC and attending Origin privately. Starting short protocol with Origin for ICSI next week and nervous as dont know what to expect. Any advice would be great!!


----------



## Happymumto2

maz said:


> Hi Steph
> 
> Thanks for that info. I have emailed the RFC to find out how much longer we'll have to wait, but so far the feckers haven't got back to me. I did get a letter a few weeks ago, to say that due to staff shortages, and extra funding from the NI Assembly, the self-funded waiting list has come to a standstill and they are concentrating on the NHS slots. My acupuncturist told me last week that they have the nurses, they have the specialists, but they don't have enough embryologists - hmmm - kind of an important link in the chain don't you think??? I'm going to try and sit down this weekend and write a letter to my MP - don't think it'll do much good, but it'll make me feel better.
> 
> I hate the Royal, and just hope that I don't have to worry about going there. It's so impersonal, and it's ridiculous that you have to walk through the maternity waiting room to get to the infertility centre... Talk about kicking you when you're down...
> 
> Did you have your preliminary tests done at the Royal or did you go to Dundonald? I live in East Antrim, but decided to go to Dundonald for tests, as it's a much nicer hospital than Antrim or the Royal - it's also where i hope to go for delivery (fingers crossed, at the end of this year).
> 
> I see from your sig that you're on tamoxifen - isn't that the cancer drug?

I had an ovulation induction at the royal which worked extremly quick. worked so well the first time i had to cancel. was only on injections for 3 weeks then when i restarted ijections i was on them for 4 and preg  My little boy is now nearly 2 in January.

I strongly recommend Professor Neil McClure from RFC or DR Traub. The royal has changed now with a separate entrance into the RFC and the maturnity. I understand how upsetting this may have been but i guess there are goods sides to it being in the same place for those who are private and concerned about who knows where your going.

Cant wait to start my second OI in RFC. pROFESSOR MCCLURE REPLYS TO EMAILS EVEN WHEN HES ON SICK LEAVE AS HE DONE WITH ME TODAY :flower:


----------



## Irish_eyes

The RFC has now been moved to the Grove Wellbeing Centre on York Road. :flower:


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies, good to see this thread coming up. We have our first consultation at Origin this wk. Have had various blood wrk done up to this point but this wk is AMH for me & SA for him. Then back to Origin when they for the results for a chat about where we go from here...
Good luck to you all. Hope we see bfps in here really soon! x


----------



## fiiminglee

they have tea and coffee in the waiting room - which is great at any time other than when you're going for egg collection and aren't allowed to eat or drink anything...


----------



## threebirds

Origin visit went well. Back in 3 weeks to chat about results. How's everyone else getting on? x


----------



## daeg

Hello Girls,

Anyone still lurking on here. Just about to start a cycle at RFC. Only 8 months after final appointment and being placed on list!!! Can't believe it. Anyone doing a cycle at RFC or Origin at the mo???


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Daeg, great to hear your wait wasnt so long. Hope it goes really well. Please keep us posted! Im waiting to get called back to get results of tests and confirmation we are on the waiting list.. Time moving v slowly at the moment. Will prob pay for 1 private icsi while waiting for RVH cycle. X


----------



## Irish_eyes

Threebirds, I went private to get on the waiting list quicker at the RFC. Did realise I could do that as I made the appt in hope they would put me on Clomid but she assumed I was there to fast track getting onto the list. It shaved 1.5 months of the wait but if I had of known I could do that I would have booked the appt for August which means I could have shaved 4.5 months of the wait. I am now 3 months into the wait now. 

Well done Daeg, have you started taking anything at the moment...sprays, injecting. I am not very up with all what goes on before EC.


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Irish eyes. Yeh we went private to get initial consulation at RVH (well was at Grove centre). Had that 1st consult early jan - SA for DH & AMH test for me. Now we're waiting to be called back to get those results and where we go from here. Waiting is hard! If we get that 2nd apt this month and get onto ivf list, how long do you think we'll be waiting for ivf? What's your situation?

If the wait for ivf at rvh is long we will prob do one private cycle elsewhere while waiting.

x


----------



## almost30

Hi im new to this just joined today! Start course of ICSI at RFC Belfast on 7 Mar 2012 (nasal sprays)! Anyone out there want to share experiences!?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi Threebirds, I was told 12 months wait from the end of November 2011. I am keeping it in my head 12-15 mths so that I am not gutted that when the 12mths is up that I haven't went through treatment.....just in case. If I had not of went private to get on the list I would have waited 7 months from my first consultation to my review appt. Definitely worthwhile paying £150 to shorten that timespan. We are unexplained and waiting for IVF. 

Hi almost30....good luck with starting your treatment. I would love to be starting procedure. How long did you have to wait? When did you go onto the waiting list? Fingers crossed for you hun. 

By the way ladies, I am a member on another forum were there are other women from NI going through treatment at the RFC. If you want the details send me a PM. :winkwink:


----------



## almost30

Hi Irish eyes!

My husband and i r n the waiting list since April 2011 and they said it would be about a year until r treatment but i start tomorrow so its 11 months! 
I would advise that you contact the Royal every now and again to find out where u r on the waiting list and i found when i contacted them i got an appointment quite quickly from them each time!
I have been on the COCP since January so i guess that was the start of my treatment (actually only 9 months from getting on the list)!

Its been a long wait as we have been TTC for about 4and half years! Maybe the wait is a good thing to prepare you for the treatment and the possibility that it may not work!

Anyway I start my nasal sprays tomorrow and am preparing to go a bit crazy!!

Good luck and keep posting!


----------



## almost30

Hi daeg!

Is this your first attempt?
Wot stage r u at?
I am starting nasal sprays tomorrow!

almost30


----------



## Irish_eyes

almost30 said:


> I would advise that you contact the Royal every now and again to find out where u r on the waiting list and i found when i contacted them i got an appointment quite quickly from them each time!

I didn't realise that you could do this. I did ask this on the other forum and they said they will just keep telling you 12 months from the date you were put onto the waiting list. Did they say that to you? How often did you ring? 

Sorry, so many questions but I think the waiting gets you in a dizzy sometimes that you just want as much info as you can possibily get. 

Good luck starting the nasal spray....I have heard about the crazies....I am a bit frightened of that. My poor DH? :haha: 

Don't mind me asking but do you work? I just wanted to know if you told the ones in work because of all the times you will probably have to get out to go for scans etc in a short period of time. I don't know what to do when it's my turn.....really don't want them knowing anything. 

I am also worried about it not working too and I know I need to get myself prepared for that. It will be like...what to do next? 

Anyway....good luck. xxx


----------



## almost30

I didnt ring for about the first 6 months of waiting but then when i did ring i got appointment few weeks later (for blood tests for me and my husband) then i left it about a month and rang again and got a letter a few days later to start the COCP. I rang at the start of Feb again and got pre-treatment appointment a week later. Maybe it was just a coincidence that each time i rang they were ready to see me for the next stages but sure it dosent do any harm to ring and be polite (we were on the waiting list back in 2009 and got removed from the list due to an NHS error so i was paranoid that it would happen again so i rang every few months also to make sure we were still on the list)!

Yes i work full time so I told my boss all about it as i knew i would need a lot of time off for appointments etc - also i know if things dont go well i may need a bit of time off to recover so i thought it best to be honest about it all upfront - they were fine about it thankfully! Scans at the Royal are at 7.30am so u may not need to mention it to your boss if you dont want to!

any other questions feel free to ask! and happy waiting xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks for the info almost30. 7.30am scans!!! OMG! I would have to be up in the wee hours to get there in time. I live in Newcastle so there is a wee bit of travel. Although I am originally from Belfast....these type of things makes me want to live back home for the handiness of things. 

Anyway, think I need to really think about telling work when the time comes. Although to be there for 7.30am scans...the traffic would be clear....it may only have to be up 6am. Still might get into work on time (I work in Newcastle too). :winkwink:


----------



## Vicky 76

Hi ladies, Im so glad I found this thread! I am on lots of other IVF sites but this one is most interesting as its where I had my first cycle of IVF/ICSI.

I started my sprays on 4th December and finished treatment on 23rd Jan with the RFC under Prof McClure. I tested on 9th Feb and got BFP!!! :thumbup:

I had my first scan on 7th March (this is where they just make sure all is ok and progressing as should be) only to be told..TWINS!!! :hugs:

I had 2 embies transferred on 29th Jan. I am an expert with the treatment so any questions just ask!

Good luck to you all

Love Vicky xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello Vicky, congratulations on your well deserved :bfp:...here's to a healthy pregnancy and TWINS....oh how lovely. :flower:

I just wanted to ask how long you were on the waiting list when you got your letter to say you were being called for treatment? (I ask everyone this....I am obsessed with asking everyone....and then asking everyone again. :haha:). I have been on the waiting list since 29th Nov 11. 

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello ladies, this wee thread seems to be abandoned again but I just wanted to let you know that after 5 months on the waiting list I finally got my letter to say I am at the top of the list. Of course it could be up to 4 months to the end of treatment but at least we are moving. :happydance:


----------



## Tinker16

Irish_eyes said:


> Hello ladies, this wee thread seems to be abandoned again but I just wanted to let you know that after 5 months on the waiting list I finally got my letter to say I am at the top of the list. Of course it could be up to 4 months to the end of treatment but at least we are moving. :happydance:


Hi Irish eyes

I've been on the waiting list since July 11 for icsi and
Got my letter too :0) last week and have just been to get blood etc
Done so finger x'd the amh test result comes back quick and I get to start in
4 weeks!!!!! best of luck & lots of baby dust to you xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks Tinker...all the best with your treatment luv. My screening appt is on Tuesday and I am getting the bcp today as new cycle will be starting at the weekend. So I will probably not be starting for about 7 weeks but hey....I am this far! :happydance:


----------



## Tinker16

I'm not taking the bcp coz it doesn't agree with me so mine all depends on how quick the AMH test comes back, if it takes too long it will be mid to late June before I start so could cud be starting around the same time as you &#128515;in the beginning the wait seemed so far away but now it's here it's gone so quick! here's to plenty of BFP's in the coming months &#128515;xx


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Tinker & Irish eyes, fx for you both. Will be following ur updates here & hoping for the v best. I have apts with both Origin & Royal this month. The Royal to get on the list - we've had our tests, SA for him, AMH for me - neither vg but we're hoping to get on nhs list for icsi (time is running out for us as i think u need to be on list b4 your 39)... So also seeing Origin to get a private round of iui while waiting for royal. Will also keep you posted. Im worried it wont happen for us. Ive v low AMH and last cycle crashed in the 2nd half with temp dips and early spotting. Worried same is happening now. Anyway good luck to the pair of you, sending you lots of babydust xxx


----------



## hopefaithcj

Hi girls, 

Just wanted to ask a quick question about RFC. I am currently on ovulation induction with clomid and metformin. Had appointment with grove specialist in nov 11, had blood taken for AMH test. DH had his SA back last month which showed antisperm antibodies, not great but not a problem either apparently, everything else looked good. 

My question is how long did it take for your AMH results? It's now nearly 7 months since they took the blood, every time info for clomid scan no results are there! Also, I have one more round at clomid before I have to fill in my form for a review appointment. Can any one tell me how long they waited for their review appointment and is there a way of paying privately to get that appointment quicker?

If this clomid is a busy for me all I want to do is move on to next step as quickly as possible. The waiting kills me, especially when I keep seeing other women get pregnant in the mean time! 

It's great this post is here as its hard to talk to people about RFC treatment when they haven't been. My experience so far has been mixed, Prof McClure I think is wonderful, Dr Joy.. Not so, had me in tears twice! 

Need to keep this post going! 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi Hope....I was able to get my AHM results quite quickly as my sister works in the hospital. But I offically got my result when I went to my private appointment in Nov 11 which was 5 months after the test. They don't give you your AHM results until your review appt if I did not booked the private appt then I would have had to wait 7 mths for the result as my NHS review appt come through in Jan 12. You can book a private appt as I did that to get on the IVF waiting list quicker. If you want details then feel free to PM me. Xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi,
Best of luck girls to you all. Hope you all get bfps very soon.

I just had eggs collected this morning. Had 9 follicles and got 6 eggs ( Low AMH 1.1 Aussie scale) and had 5 of those ICSI'd so fingers crossed for fetilisation phone call tomorrow.
I am Belfast girl but living in Sydney, interesting to hear all the differences but sure we are all in the same friggin boat!!
Cannot believe in the Royal they make you walk thru maternity to get to your treatment, that is hectic!
Good luck everyone.
xxxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi dancingqueen, fingers crossed for you & lots of babydust x having 5 eggs icsi'd is great! I wonder if Aussie & Uk amh scales are the same? I have amh of 1 and would be over the moon to get 5 eggs. We're back at rvh later this month to hopefully get on ivf/icsi list (will be icsi as DH has low count). Anyway, wishing you lots and lots of luck x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Best of luck danc!ingqueen...keep us posted on how you get on. 

Today is my screening appointment at the RVH, so just getting bloods done for HIV, Hep B & C. I am not sure if they will do my AMH test again too. But I will be instructed to start the pill at my next cycle which has started today so I don't have to be waiting to long.


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya girls,

Hope you are all well.
Irish eyes, Hope your appt went well and you got all your bloods etc done. 
Just on the AMH , i am sure everyone has looked into this anyway but i saw this crowd called zitawest on line who do private AMH testing and charge 130quid. I will keep all crossed for you.
Threebirds, apparently the UK and Aussie scale are the same, so we are in a very similar position ( DH has low morphology too).
I am going for my transfer tomorrow, we had 3 fertilise out of the 5 ICSId. We have two good ones and one wee slow coach....it is still growing but slowly. The are going to transfer the best one and one is stronger out of the 3, so fingers toes and all else crossed.
Hopefaith, hope you get those results soon.
XXXX


----------



## threebirds

danc1ingqueen said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> Irish eyes, Hope your appt went well and you got all your bloods etc done.
> Just on the AMH , i am sure everyone has looked into this anyway but i saw this crowd called zitawest on line who do private AMH testing and charge 130quid. I will keep all crossed for you.
> Threebirds, apparently the UK and Aussie scale are the same, so we are in a very similar position ( DH has low morphology too).
> I am going for my transfer tomorrow, we had 3 fertilise out of the 5 ICSId. We have two good ones and one wee slow coach....it is still growing but slowly. The are going to transfer the best one and one is stronger out of the 3, so fingers toes and all else crossed.
> Hopefaith, hope you get those results soon.
> XXXX

Hi Dancingqueen
Keeping everything crossed for you. Really great so far  
Will the transfer be day 3 & will they put 1 or 2 in?
We went to NIs only private clinic yesterday, going to do ICSI in July. Had bloods done yesterday (hiv, hep b&c) & went through the protocol. V expensive but time not on our side. Still also going to Royal and should get on the waiting list there this mnth.

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya Threebirds,

That is great you got an appt at the private clinic. Roll on July.XX
I know its awful parting with the money but i agree its worth doing when time isn't really too plentiful. We were the same, our doctor told us we couldn't take 6 months to make a decision he said we had to GO GO GO and we went private too.
I am going to try and register with the public system here too just incase.

Today the transfer happened :) we had one at blastocyst so they transferred that, one at Day 4 morula ( even on day 5)which i think they are going to watch and the wee slow coach hadn't changed so that's a no-go.
Fingers and toes crossed.
Good luck to everyone on here.
xxxx


----------



## threebirds

Babydust dancingqueen, fx for you xxx


----------



## threebirds

Dancingqueen & Irisheyes, how are you both getting on? Thinking of yous xxx

Below is my understanding of the protocol I will be on in July (still trying to understand the jargon so sorry if i get any of it wrong. Would be v interested to hear how this compares with yours...

Early July - have planning apt & get drugs
Mid-late July - ring centre on cd1, start Gonal F 300m daily
Cd2 - go to centre to get bloods done
Cd 5 - start taking centrotide daily
Cd 6/7 - scan & bloods
Cd 11-12 - ovituelle (HCG)
Then egg collection 36hrs later (v likely we won't get to this point coz of my low amh...)

Sorry I can't read the consultants writing v well so might have got drug names wrong.

Cheers x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Danc1ingqueen that sounds promising, I heard that blastocysts have a better chance so all the babydust to you pet. 
Threebirds, that is great that you are going through it all soon. Looks as if we may be going through the same time even though mine is through the NHS but after 7 weeks on the BCP it's seems it will be July for me too. 
I got HIV and AMH tests done on Tuesday and I also started the pill the same day so week one is near up. 
All the best ladies. xxx


----------



## threebirds

Irish_eyes said:


> Danc1ingqueen that sounds promising, I heard that blastocysts have a better chance so all the babydust to you pet.
> Threebirds, that is great that you are going through it all soon. Looks as if we may be going through the same time even though mine is through the NHS but after 7 weeks on the BCP it's seems it will be July for me too.
> I got HIV and AMH tests done on Tuesday and I also started the pill the same day so week one is near up.
> All the best ladies. xxx

Irisheyes,
That's good that we're both on course to have treatment around the same time.
If you're on BCP does that mean you are on long protocol? I'm not taking BCP, nothing to take until CD1 of the ICSI cycle. I'll keep you posted. Also have a NHS apt coming up. (We're doing the private cycle while waiting for RFC as time is most definitely not on our side). I think we'll get on the waiting list then.
Hope you're keeping well and positive. Are you doing anything in particular? (exercise, diet, supplements, TCM, acupuncture?)

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

I really am not sure whether this is a long protocol or what. To be honest I have heard of long and short protocols but I really don't understand it. I just know that the RFC put you on the pill for up to 7 weeks and I think it may be due to scheduling or something. 

Although, I normally eat healthy I have gotten out of the way of it in the passed few weeks so I am will be getting back on track with that. I am a runner anyway and run three times a week with a running club and also doing core stability training another night for running and I have just started back to yoga. So I think I fairly have my exercise plan sorted. :haha:

Along with my BCP, I take my bromocriptine for my prolactin issue and just folic acid. I have some liquid form of a multivitamin that I take when I get a bit tired due to all the running. I am getting a bit like that now hence the unhealthy eating but I think doing the last two legs of the Belfast marathon did not help either but I will start taking that again. Not so sure about acupuncture just because of the costs but might look into it and speak to DH about it. My friend who takes the yoga class does reflexology which would be nice but I have heard that it is not good to do it if you are in early stage of pregnancy. But will read up about that too. I think a day of research it needed. :haha:


----------



## threebirds

How's everyone getting on? x


----------



## LoveCakes

Hello everyone, I was just referred to the RFC at the start of April and was wondering how long to expect before my first appt. Their website says 9 weeks though I know it'll be way longer than that!

Had a wee read through this thread, great to see other local girls sharing their experiences!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone, just a quick update to let you know that I am starting week four of the pill tomorrow and I am going to give them a ring to see if there is any sign of my appt to pick up meds. I have heard they are bad for sending out letters and people missing appts so just in case. 

Love cakes, I was refered in April last year and my first appt in June last year. I went private to get onto the waiting list quicker but it was only 1.5 mths quicker as I got my review appt not long after. I am not on the pill waiting on word to pick up my meds. I am hoping that will be in a week or so and if not at the end of the month and hopefully will be going through EC at the end of July to the latest.


----------



## threebirds

What consultant is everyone with? 

In the RVH FC we've seen Dr Agbaje twice now & think he is brilliant. Just the right manner, for us anyway. We've also seen 2 different consultants at Origin.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am with Dr Williamson threebirds, but that Dr you are with sounds lovely. 

I rang the RFC yesterday and they said that I am up for scheduling but they could not find my notes. I am hoping to get my letter for my meds appt really soon. Going to ring tomorrow to see if they found my notes though. :growlmad:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Threebirds....do you have a journal?


----------



## threebirds

Hi Irish eyes
No, I think coz I spend enough time on here as it is lol & maybe a bit coz I'm scared to invest more time as its likely when we do get to EC there wont be any eggs. But mayb I should... Gonna check yours out tho 

Hope the RVH hurru up & find your notes!

x


----------



## threebirds

Well I have ended up starting a journal, and it a handy way to log how you're feeling & what you're going thru - and way cheaper than counselling!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1034269-journal-hope-reality-middle-nowhere.html

Any norn iron updates? We'll be doing an ICSI cycle in Origin in July.
It's going to blow all our money & we've been told we probably won't even get to EC as I probably will respond v poorly (low AMH, low AFC, high FSH), but we want to know we tried.

Hope everyone is keeping well. It would be great to see a BFP in here!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rainbowbabe

Hi girls :flower:, I have just been referred to RFC. My consultant told me a letter should come within 6-8 weeks, can anyone tell me how the first app looks like? 
*LoveCakes*, I can see you're 2 months ahead of me, seems like your letter should come any day now.


----------



## threebirds

Anyone just seen the Origin news???? 
Wtf???
Losing confidence in them - have planning apt in 3wks and all set for an icsi cycle there in july. Now our heads are scrambled.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Ladies, I have my schedule and will be starting to DR on 2nd July. :happydance:

Oh threebirds I did hear something about that. Will this effect your treatment in July? Sorry I am not sure when they said they were closing. That is not good at all.


----------



## threebirds

Whoo hoo Irish eyes, thats great. 

We now have to decide whether to stick to the origin plan or not. They say they should reopen two wks from now & our planning apt is first wk july to get drugs etc then the icsi cycle would begin last wk in july - no DR as it is a short protocol (antagonist) cycle. So fingers crossed thats still the plan but the whole temporary closure is v unsettling!!

:hugs:


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey girls,

Three birds, just to give you a bit of hope regarding the egg collection. Mine is 1.1 and i too had the worst fear they weren't going to get any. They got 6. so there is hope. :)

1 got to blastocyst and had the transfer but it wasn't a sticky one unfortunately :(

Hope all goes well for you at the clinic.
Good luck to all the girls on here and lets hope there are some BFP on here soon for us all.
XX


----------



## threebirds

danc1ingqueen said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Three birds, just to give you a bit of hope regarding the egg collection. Mine is 1.1 and i too had the worst fear they weren't going to get any. They got 6. so there is hope. :)
> 
> 1 got to blastocyst and had the transfer but it wasn't a sticky one unfortunately :(
> 
> Hope all goes well for you at the clinic.
> Good luck to all the girls on here and lets hope there are some BFP on here soon for us all.
> XX

Thanks dancingqueen, that is so encouraging as Im really afraid i wont respond at all. Very sorry the ivf cycle didnt work out for you. How are you doing now?

I'll be starting my origin icsi cycle & injections in about 7-8 days time.

:dust:


----------



## Bellabo

Hi girls
Know this thread is over a yr old but I'm currently on the fertility train in Northern Ireland & wondering how your stories faired out...any success'? I'm waiting on first consultation NHS appoint at end Nov with RFC & in the meantime have been attending Origin for initial tests etc to try & speed the process up when I do get seen at RFC. From reading your posts I have been greatly disheartened at the NHS waiting lists and I'm wondering is it just worth going ahead with private treatment at Origin. The cost would clean me but can't stand the thought of another yr of waiting. Have been TTC for 3 yrs, I'm 32 with PCOS. Any support or advice would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------

